# i want this fish whats it's name



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

What type of chiclid is this? I'd like to add it to my collection.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pundamilia Nyererei, they can be pretty aggressive, but I've had one in my hap and peacock tank for over a year and he's a model citizen.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

When I had mine in my mix tank he never colored up to his full potential. If you re planning on putting one in with your existing stock I wouldn't plan on him looking quite like that picture


----------



## BigZX (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm sure you would need a dominant male with a few females to get that kind of coloration.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had these in 3 scenarios:
1-species tank with females, best coloration. Of course they looked most like the pic when actually spawning.
2-all-male tank...fish was pale.
3-mixed gender mbuna tank...fish turned almost black and females languished after a couple of years.


----------



## BigZX (Dec 3, 2018)

they did best in a singles species tank?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

BigZX said:


> they did best in a singles species tank?


I would think that they would, especially if it was just one male and 8 or 10 females. The male would always be on display for the females and no other fish to stress him out or pick on him.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BigZX said:


> they did best in a singles species tank?


Like night and day, yes.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> BigZX said:
> 
> 
> > they did best in a singles species tank?
> ...


Makes sense.


----------

